# Can I use Driving blinders in a Costume class?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You will be _driving_ her in this costume class, correct? Not riding? Of course, you would need to double check with the association that is putting on the class, but I can't see why they would mark you down for using them. Blinders are a very standard part of any driving harness.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

smrobs said:


> You will be _driving_ her in this costume class, correct? Not riding? Of course, you would need to double check with the association that is putting on the class, but I can't see why they would mark you down for using them. Blinders are a very standard part of any driving harness.


I get the impression she will be riding like a fun costume class. I can't imagine them caring about you having blinders on.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

I will be riding my pony. 
Thanks for all your help! I think I will put blinders on her.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Hehe, if you are going to use them,you might want to know their proper name? They are called Blinkers.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Everyone I know in southern Cali calls them blinders, not blinkers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

oceanne said:


> Hehe, if you are going to use them,you might want to know their proper name? They are called Blinkers.


Actually either name is correct, really depends on where your from and how you were trained. 

If your animal isn't use to something being on it without blinders, then maybe you should wait till she can be led and is comfortable with something on her that moves, sways or anything else. A horse should be comfortable in anything you put them too, especially before going out in public where she should be calm and mannerly. I personally would not bring an animal into a show if they have to wear blinders on their bridle to behave, your missing something in their training.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Like I said in another post BLINKERS and BLINDERS serve the same purpose but are actually quite different looking. BLINKERS are seen primarily on TB race horses and BLINDERS are seen primarily on Harness Horses. Some people call them the samething. Looks no useage yes

TRR


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If that is what your pony is used to and you are more comfortable using, I would wear your harness bridle in the costume class. You could even try to incorporate the blinders into your costume somehow.

What is your costume?


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Never heard them called blinders in harness circles or in my 50 years of driving,sorry.Just blinkers or winkers.
I have seen horses in costume classes wearing them though.Especially ponies.I am not sure where you are but you might want to check regulations in your region.Either way,I sure wish you luck in your class!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Oceanne...where exactly do you live? I do fine driving with a Percheron and even those folks, with everything from Welsh ponies on up to the draft, call them blinders. Could it be where your from they are called blinkers? It could also be a European thing as well...


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont know about anyone else but again all serve the same purpose but look different. Winkers are fleece rolls used on either driving or riding bridle. I see people call them Blinkers or blinders but technically they are winkers. Blinders are technically harness used where BLINKERS are used in Flat racing. Sometimes vice versa. But again serve the same purpose.
Its like in some areas a rising trot is called a standing trot Lines reins uuuugh it goes on and on. 
I have done harness racing and drove horses for well over 30 years and never have I heard Blinders called blinkers and vice versa. But used the same. 
JMO TRR


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Grey,I went to shcool and spent a lot of time driving and riding in Australia,including Bulgaria,Armenia and UAE, and they were pretty adiment about that when addressing parts of the harness ..Also,driving harness horses here in the states,(Mi) on the track as well as personally owning and driving many roadster ponies.We always referred to them as such.But you know how things can change and I do understand about the regional thing,so I conceed in the blinder/blinker issue, although I would never call them that. On the topic though,I know in Australia,I have seen a lot of ponies with blinkers on in hack classes etc and dont recall them being penalized for it.I like the idea that one poster posted about incorporating them into the costume too.Im sure that would help.
Timber,those rolls you speak of..we call them shadow rolls on the track.
Just thought I might post this pic for future reff.








Actually,this convo subject might make a good thread.How terms differ from region to region and era.Youve been at it for 30,Ive been at it for 50.Its interesting how some things can be called one name 20 years aogo as opposed to 60.I dont want to hijack the thread..


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

I know when I saw the thread and saw "blinders",I had to see what was going on because I know a blinder as something completely different.A blinder is a bag or cloth blindfold that we put over the head of a VERY difficult horse or a horse that is really frightened..I couldnt imagine someone wearing one in a costume class!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

First off I apologize to others for stating what I am about to state and this will be my last post in regards to this. OCEAN you call them blinkers winkers what ever. I do not need the picture for future references TY. And if you read my posts you will see what I stated. They all serve the same purpose. Well except the shadow roll which is actually fleece roll along the nose to keep the horse from seeing shadows on the ground HENSE the reason its called Shadow roll as for the others:








SHADOW ROLL:
 
BLINKERS:









Again I apologize to the others for going off actual subject. 
I will bite my tongue now ( actually Lock my fingers lol ) as to what I really want to say. But I refuse to be rude

TRR


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Actually,you are being rude.Im sorry to see it .


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Parts of Light Harness for Horses

Im sorry you are upset.As I stated,a blinder is something completely different to me.Im not sure what to tell you.Yes,blinkers are also used on the track.Im riding one of my racehorses in them in one of my pix...
Shadow rolls do go over the nose as the one you pictured, and there are those one that fits over his nose and continues on up against each side of his cheeks,is another version the shadow roll.Thats what we call them.
In my world,a blinder would not be allowed in any class,however,a blinker would.Instead of getting angry,why caouldnt we just talk about how things are different for some?


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Actually either name is correct, really depends on where your from and how you were trained.
> 
> If your animal isn't use to something being on it without blinders, then maybe you should wait till she can be led and is comfortable with something on her that moves, sways or anything else. A horse should be comfortable in anything you put them too, especially before going out in public where she should be calm and mannerly. I personally would not bring an animal into a show if they have to wear blinders on their bridle to behave, your missing something in their training.


 
This is a great post Grey,very sound advice to be sure.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

OCEAN I did state that in both threads that they are basically the same why I said go back and read. In the other thread is where you were rude to me and put my response in wrong thread. But anyways.. Im done with this.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Gwyneth said:


> I just don't want her freaking out at the show. *She doesn't really know what to think about her costume yet *and the show is in a week. Any help would be appreciated.:grin:
> Thanks!
> 
> ​


If you haven't much time to practice with the costume, then scrap the idea and do it next year. It would be irresponsible to show a spooky horse in costume, especially if they need blinders/blinkers/winkers/etc./whatever.  I did a costume this past fall and even though my mare was fine with it at home and we had plenty of practice, we had a wreck at the show. I was just so thankful that no horses or people were hurt. Needless to say, I don't think I will ever enter another costume class, sadly... I'll still make them to go trick or treating with though!


----------

